# ASUS GTX 1080 Strix OC WLP Tausch Eure Tipps ?



## tigra456 (19. April 2017)

Servus.

Ich habe mir die Asus GTX 1080 Strix OC besorgt und bin soweit zufrieden was die Lautstärke angeht...
Aber ich wollte die Karte mal demontieren und bei der Gelegenheit die WLP Wechseln.

Jetzt habe ich hier und da gesucht und auch eniges zum Thema Flüssigmetall WLP gefunden.
Daher war meine Überlegung, ob es ggf. nicht sinnvoll sein könnte so eine auf die GTX 1080 zu machen.

Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen ?

Ich habe gelesen, dass Flüssigmetall WLP echt schwer aufzutragen sein soll und der Wechsel nur durch Profis gemacht werden sollte.
Da ich bislang nur einige CPUS bzw. AiOs verbaut habe, bin ich mir nicht ganz so sicher ob mein Wissen für Flüssligmetall WLP ausreicht.

Achso und wenn wir schon dabei sind, ich würde die Wärmeleitpads des Kühlers (Spawas) austauschen (Weis jemand die genaue Dicke?) und mal hinter die Backplate schauen, da müsste meines Wissens nach keine Verbindung (zwischen Plate und PCB) bestehen ?
Da könnte man doch bestimmt auch bissl was verbessern ?



Was meint ihr ?


----------



## tigra456 (19. April 2017)

Oder lieber alles Vereinfachen und ein Flüssigmetall Pad kaufen wie dieses hier ?

Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad, 1x CPU Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Ryle (19. April 2017)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Oder lieber alles Vereinfachen und ein Flüssigmetall Pad kaufen wie dieses hier ?
> 
> Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad, 1x CPU Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Wegen 1-3 Grad mit LM zu hantieren, wenn um die GPU lauter SMDs liegen und nicht sicher ist welches Material Asus da für den Kühlersockel verwendet, halte ich nicht für eine so pralle Idee.

Würde die Cooler Master MasterGel Maker empfehlen. Ähnliche, teilweise bessere Leistung als die Thermal Grizzly Pasten, lässt sich aber deutlich besser verteilen.


----------



## tigra456 (19. April 2017)

Hast recht, scheint ne potente WLP zu sein.
Ich habe mir grad noch ein paar Tests zum Liquid MetalPad durchgelesen, könnte die passende Mitte sein.

Hat schon jemand son Pad auf ner GPU laufen lassen ?


----------



## IICARUS (19. April 2017)

Die Pads müssen eine bestimmte Temperatur erreichen damit sie einschmelzen können.
Wenn die Pads  nicht schmelzen hast du praktisch keine WLP dazwischen.

Die Grafikkarte müsste dazu Temperaturen über 80 Grad erreichen.
Du hast noch feine Kontakte neben der GPU wenn da Flüssigmetall hin kommt dann ist deine GPU schrott. 

Flüssigmetall brennt sich mit der Zeit ein.
Es gab Fälle wo Kühler und HS nicht mehr getrennt werden konnte und hierzu schon massiv Werkzeug zum trennen genutzt wurde.
Hierzu musste dann die WLP auch weg geschliffen werden da diese sonst nicht restlos zu entfernen gewesen  wäre.

Für die Grafikkarte finde ich Flüssigmetall nicht geeignet da zum reinigen die Grafikkarte auch mal zerlegt werden müsste.
Flüssigmetall finde ich immer da gut wo normal eine Demontage nicht mehr nötig ist oder wenn es nicht schlimm ist wenn hierzu zum entfernen etwas geschliffen werden muss.


----------



## Meroveus (19. April 2017)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand son Pad auf ner GPU laufen lassen ?



Wollte das ganze mal versuchen und bin schon am anbringen des Pads gescheitert, ziemlich fricklige angelegenheit da sehr dünn und sehr leicht, jegliches Atmen (oder andere leichte Lüftchen) bereitet einem da Probleme . 

Bei der Anwedung kenne ich nur Erfahrungsberichte im Bereich CPU´s. Dort ist es bei vielen am "Einbrennen" gescheitert, sprich sie bekamen das Pad nicht dazu sich zu verflüssigen. 

Ich schließe mich im Bereich GPU ebenfalls guter handelsüblicher WLP an. Flüssigmetall ist eigentlich nur der Brüller, wenn man das TIM zwischen DIE und HS auswechselt. Zwischen HS und Kühlerboden wird man keine Bäume damit ausreißen.


----------



## Abductee (19. April 2017)

Der Asus-Kühler verwendet ein DC-Design, ob da Flüssigmetall so gut funktioniert?
Ich würde eine normale Paste nehmen und zusätzlich noch großzügig in die Furchen zwischen den Heatpipes das Zeug reinschmieren.
Der Kühler läuft mit den brachliegenden Heatpipes eh schon am Limit, was wirklich helfen würde wäre eine Kupferplatte beilegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tigra456 (19. April 2017)

Servus. Ja, wohl sind es über 58 Grad Temp fürs einbrennen.
Ich sags wies ist, der Vorbesitzer der Grafikkarte hat wohl geraucht und Staub ist auch zwischen den Lamellen des Kühlers.
Somit werde ich sie mal ordungsgemäß reinigen. Dabei wollte ich nach der WLP schauen.

Ja das PAD einzubauen und auf 58 Grad zu bekommen, wäre wohl weniger das Problem. 

Aber der Einwand mit den DC-Heatpipes ist berechtigt... hm.


----------



## IICARUS (19. April 2017)

Du brauchst mehr als 58 Grad.
Die selbe Idee hatte ich im Jahr 2010 auch und hatte es auch mit Pads versucht.

Damals war es sogar kein Problem auf 80 Grad zu kommen und nachdem ich die Grafikkarte wieder zerlegt hatte war der Pad selbst mit 80 Grad nicht geschmolzen.
Im übrigem ist normale Flüssigmetall nicht schwer zum aufbringen, habe ich letztens zum Köpfen meiner CPU selbst verwendet.

Nimm gute WLP damit hast du es später bei einer erneuten Reinigung einfacher zum entfernen.
Bei meiner CPU mache ich mir da keine Gedanken, da ich den HS nach dem Köpfen nicht mehr entfernen muss.

Wenn du Flüssigmetall verwendet möchtest verwende zum isolieren der Pins/Kontakte neben der GPU aus Sicherheitsgründen Kaptonband.


----------



## Meroveus (20. April 2017)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Ja das PAD einzubauen und auf 58 Grad zu bekommen, wäre wohl weniger das Problem.



Das haben dutzend andere auch gedacht, lass dich überraschen. Metallpads sind der größte Fluch den ich kenne. Mir ist noch keiner untergekommen (was nich bedeuten soll das es keine gibt) der sich postitiv über die Verwendung eines Metallpads ausgesprochen hat.


----------



## tigra456 (20. April 2017)

Ja also dann probier ichs mit "normaler" WLP.
Die Cooler Master MasterGel Maker  scheint ganz gut zu sein.

Dann zerlege ich die GTX 1080 mal, reinige die Kühlfinnen mit Alkohol, das PCB mit Platinenreiniger und dann mach ich mal die Cooler Master drauf.

Danke für die Infos


----------



## tigra456 (21. April 2017)

Abschließend hätte ich noch eine Frage an Euch. Würdet ihr Platinenreiniger nehmen ( Der hinterlässt wohl nicht leitende Schutzschicht) oder würdet ihr es bei normalem Spiritus belassen? 

 Hat da jemand von euch Erfahrungen?


----------



## IICARUS (21. April 2017)

Habe früher Spiritus verwendet und seit einiger Zeit nutze ich nur noch Platinenreiniger.
Bin der Meinung das die Reinigungskraft des Platinenreiniger besser ist.

Aber wenn du dir dieses extra erst dazu kaufen müsstest bist du mit Spiritus genau so gut dran.
Würde ich daher nicht extra dazu kaufen.
In meinem Fall brauchte ich es mal zum reinigen einer Platine und habe es dann auch für die WLP weiter verwendet.


----------



## tigra456 (24. April 2017)

Also den Platinenreiniger habe ich zurückgeschickt. A aus Kostengründen und B weil dabei stand "hinterlässt einen Schutzfilm". Hat mich verunsichert.
War voll des heckmeck, aber Karte ist gereinigt.

Erst komplett zerlegt, dann mit Spiritus in der Spüle regelrecht abgespült.
War aber nicht 100% zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.

Dann habe ich im Keller noch ne Dose Bremsenreiniger gefunden. 
Mit dem habe ich dann die Karte nochmal gespült. (Krass die WLP ist weggegangen wie Seifenschaum)

Danach ne halbe Stunde auf die Heizung das Ganze.
Dann habe ich den Cooler Master Gel Maker drauf gemacht und alles wieder verschraubt.

Läuft und Läuft. Daher ist alles gut.

Die Kombi Bremsenreiniger und Cooler Master Gel Maker ist somit als Fazit zu empfehlen. 

(Aber ne vorher / nachher Temp Messung habe ich jetzt keine gemacht wobei 67 Grad im OC Mode als Max im Benchmark ganz nett sind)

Danke für Eure Tipps


----------



## clange (1. Mai 2017)

Theoretisch würde Flüssigmetall auch bei ner GPU gehen. Es macht aber nur begrenzt Sinn, da du ja nicht das große Problem mit dem Heatspreader hast, der Krempel auch bei weitem nicht so schlecht ist. Abgesehen davon würde ich Liquids nicht bei System einsetzen, die nicht wieder durch den vernickelten HS geschlossen sind, insbesondere bei Alumiumkontakt, kann es zu ungewollten chemischen Reaktionen kommen.

Ich würds mir sparen  und zu ner ordentlichen "Standardpaste" greifen.


----------



## clange (1. Mai 2017)

Bezüglich der Reinigungsmittel hab ich in meiner "Karriere" keine unterschiede feststellen können, soweit es rückstandsfrei verdampft. Vom chemischen Standpunkt her hast du ja auch nur organische und anorganische Löslichkeit. Momentan verwende ich Reinigungsalkohol, anfangs war es noch Isopropanol aus der Apotheke für einen unverschämten Saupreis.


----------

